# Honey at 14.5%



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

I just got my refractometer that I bought and I checked my honey..it checked at 14.5% water....I calibrated the machine prior and it checked fine....I then tested some store bought honey and it tested 17%.....rechecked mine 14.5%...........I then recalibrated again but it did not need adjusting .......Does that seem really low or did I just get really lucky to have that dry of honey.........BTW it is Alfalfa honey and really thick......

------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never owned a refractometer, but some honey is much drier and thicker sometimes.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

I don't know how dry it can really go. 
Technically (I guessing) it could go to 0.0% ??? I don't know. I've seen some water white honey that went 16.5'sh. I get 17.8 to 18.2 here in Cow Hamsphire. I guess if you knew some one who also own a refractometer you could do a side by side test.
I'd really like to get some of that honey!
You could ship me a pound and I'll test it against mine!












[This message has been edited by The Honey House (edited September 23, 2004).]


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

No problem.......$4.00 for 1 pound bottle....Let me know.....

------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

You certainly can get a 14.5% reading, so hurry up and 
bottle while the atmospheric humidity is low, or the
honey will absorb moisture from the local air mass.

If you had some "wet" honey (maybe 20%), you could
blend the two to arrive at "in spec" honey.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

This was already bottled and I opened one to test and sue enough it was 14.5%..the refractometer was calibrated right before the test and right after and it was right on specs..........I guess i am lucky......


------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------



## Lady Devana (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all

I was unable to spin my honey when I needed to. So now it's late Feb in Washington and I still need to spin my honey. I tested it today and it is at 14.5 on the refractometer. A few questions. Would this be too thick to spin? I have it in my house right now but I don't have a warm house. 65 degrees so would it need to be warmed up somehow before spinning? This is my first time spinning. I have been at this for several years but have always kept the honey for my bees.


----------

